# NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-440.31.tar.gz missing from servers?



## aimeec1995 (Feb 25, 2020)

i am trying to run the 3d patch for i386-wine that is required to run 3d applications with wine when you have an nvidia card

however, it seems nvidia is no longer serving the file for it


```
sh /usr/local/share/wine/patch-nvidia.sh
===> Patching i386-wine to work with x11/nvidia-driver:
=> Detected i386-wine: 4.0.r1_1,1
=> Detected nvidia-driver: 440.31_1
=> Downloading NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-440.31.tar.gz from https://download.nvidia.com...
fetch: https://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86/440.31/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-440.31.tar.gz: Not Found
!!! Failed to download NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-440.31.tar.gz !!!
Terminating...
```

it is just like nvidia to pull this...  so is it hosted elsewhere now? does anyone know?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 25, 2020)

32-bit libraries are included in the latest (440.59) nvidia-driver package.


----------

